# Car Washes



## JonnyBoston (Feb 4, 2017)

Do they count as part of the mileage deduction or can they be deducted separately?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JonnyBoston said:


> Do they count as part of the mileage deduction or can they be deducted separately?


It's a grey area. Normal washes are included in the SMR. Washes above and beyond "normal" could arguably be deductible in addition to SMR. If you wash your car everyday to keep up your ratings up perhaps 6 of those 7 washes each week could arguably be deductible.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

What is deductible is paying for biohazard decon...

This would be paying extra for a certified tech to clean up vomit, blood, feces, urine, gore, white stuff that isn't whipped cream, ect.


----------



## RyanG (Mar 9, 2018)

Recently when I met with my CPA I was told that washes should be relative to the driving performed. JonnyBoston is correct that it is a gray area. You can definitely deduct cleaning supplies, air fresheners and other items used to keep your vehicle conditioned.


----------

